# Tabellenfeld mit Scrollbalken?



## itseit (25. November 2005)

Hi,

kann ich in einer Zelle von einer Tabelle eine feste größe eingeben und wenn dann der inhalt größer ist, scrollbalken machen? 

Habe vor per php eine seiote in eine <td> </td> einzubinden, möchte aber das es nur eine bestimmte breite ein nimmt wie auch höhe. Nun möchte ich wissen ob dann scrollnalken am rand des feldes erscheinen wenn der inhalt größer ist, oder ob die irgendwie anschalten kann.


----------



## Maik (25. November 2005)

Das lässt sich mit CSS regeln:


```
td.scroll
{
height: 300px;
}

div.scrollContent
{
height: 300px;
overflow: auto;
}
```


```
<td class="scroll">
  <div class="scrollContent"> <!-- scrollfähiger Inhalt --> </div>
</td>
```


----------

